

Ask HN: where is the tech community in Shanghai? - 42tree

Does Shanghai have any tech community for startups? Any tech meetup or co-working spaces in Shanghai?
======
shlomof
Yes, there are a bunch of them, like "people squared". I'm from BJ, so I know
some about it. But, to your questions. Yes, there is. Someone from SH comment?

~~~
42tree
I have been here for 6 months, tried really hard to find local tech community,
sadly without any luck.

